# Derby Anleitung?



## Guest (2. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

kann mir bitte jemand den Link zur Derby Anleitung geben. Mir geht es insbesondere um SQL-Statements.

- Kann ich Concat nutzen? Wenn ja, wie?
- Folgendes geht zumindest nicht:

```
SELECT ... FROM tab1 LEFT JOIN tab2 ON tab1.Feld1 = CONCAT(tab2.Feld1,tab2.Feld2)
```

Hier sagt er mir:

java.sql.SQLSyntaxErrorException: 'CONCAT' wurde nicht als Funktion oder Prozedur erkannt. 

Jetzt suche ich eben nach Alternativen ...

Vielleicht hat auch dazu jemand eine Idee


----------



## tfa (2. Sep 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kann mir bitte jemand den Link zur Derby Anleitung geben.


klick


----------

